# Is it hard to get a medical marijuana card in CA?



## daydreamer (Jul 29, 2014)

Whenever I make it out to CA I want to get a medical marijuana card to see if it would help with my fibromyalgia (not to mention my anxiety, depression, PTSD, etc...). Do you have to jump through a lot of hoops? For ex: do you have to be a resident of CA? Do you have to see a certain doctor, or can any doc prescribe it? I've been googling it but it'd be nice to hear some feedback from you guys.


----------



## Dameon (Jul 29, 2014)

You do have to be a resident of CA to get a medical card there, but any doctor can prescribe it.

Of course, the doctor you'd want would be one that specializes in prescribing it, because that's the guy who's going to take $50, sit there for a few minutes and listen about how you need weed, and then prescribe it.


----------



## Monkeywrench (Jul 29, 2014)

It's easy.
And you don't "need" a CA ID at a lot of places. I got mine years ago in LA for $50. Took 40 mins.
I've renewed since then and it's gotten (slightly) more difficult as I migrated into other counties with different mmj laws.
Prices and allowances regarding personal possession and growing your own also vary by county, doctor and local laws etc.


----------



## daydreamer (Jul 29, 2014)

Monkeywrench said:


> It's easy.
> And you don't "need" a CA ID at a lot of places. I got mine years ago in LA for $50. Took 40 mins.
> I've renewed since then and it's gotten (slightly) more difficult as I migrated into other counties with different mmj laws.
> Prices and allowances regarding personal possession and growing your own also vary by county, doctor and local laws etc.


 
How do you find out which place doesn't require the ID? Just call ahead and ask? Or would that raise a flag and make them ask for it when otherwise they wouldn't have? Sorry so stupid, just really don't have a clue about this stuff 

Is LA the easiest county to get approved?


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Jul 30, 2014)

alot of people go to venice beach to get their card for about $30 or $40 alot of people that travel go there to get theirs. thats all i really know though.


----------



## daydreamer (Jul 30, 2014)

Fox Spirit said:


> alot of people go to venice beach to get their card for about $30 or $40 alot of people that travel go there to get theirs. thats all i really know though.


 Thanks!


----------



## Monkeywrench (Jul 30, 2014)

I guess I could've been more specific. ::mask::
LA would be your easiest best bet.
I haven't been to Venice Beach in a year so things might have changed..? 
They have people hanging out in front of a lot of the doctors store fronts to sign people up and answer questions. 
Mention you don't have CA ID and they'll most likely tell you right then and there if they're the sort of place that looks past that sort of shit. 

But then you have the issue of getting your medicine from the clubs. Most will require a california ID after your first visit. Some won't.


----------



## daydreamer (Jul 30, 2014)

Monkeywrench said:


> I guess I could've been more specific. ::mask::
> LA would be your easiest best bet.
> I haven't been to Venice Beach in a year so things might have changed..?
> They have people hanging out in front of a lot of the doctors store fronts to sign people up and answer questions.
> ...


 
So, if I decide to just get the ID, I've heard I can use the address of a homeless shelter. Is this true?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## crow jane (Jul 30, 2014)

Measure Z in oakland, bruh. There are dispensaries that only check to see if youre over 18.

-edit, 

fuck though, they might only take CA ids


----------



## daydreamer (Aug 1, 2014)

crow jane said:


> Measure Z in oakland, bruh. There are dispensaries that only check to see if youre over 18.
> 
> -edit,
> 
> fuck though, they might only take CA ids


 Yeah, I was thinking if they wanna check my id to check age, they're naturally gonna see it's out of state. I'll try venice beach and see what happens.


----------



## scummy1990 (Aug 1, 2014)

yea most require obviously some form of cali id either temporary or actual license but I found one that takes the fucking lil paper they give u before they send ur id in mail was pretty shady but it cost me 80 bucks and about an hour in office


----------

